# How to play .arf file (Webex ?)



## jrewing (27 Feb 2008)

I downloaded what is listed as a Webex presentation - it is a .arf file.

My wife has a Webex player on her computer, but when I tried to run it, it will only allow me search for .wrf files. When I tried to open the file with Webex Player, it would not play.

Does anybody have any hints ?


----------



## jhegarty (27 Feb 2008)

You will need to download a newer version of the webex player... 

do you have a login for a webex site ?


----------

